# hunting with dogs



## daltonmcgill (Oct 3, 2008)

do any of yall hunt with dogs for deer


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 3, 2008)

It is illegal for us to do that in Pennsylvania 

I did use the dog for other hunting - Duck, goose and dove mostly.

the dog also hunted up a nice skunk on her own [-X


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 3, 2008)

no but i hunted for years in Okeechobee fl for hogs but with my back injury i cant do it no more


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 3, 2008)

Not legal here.

I used to do quite a bit of coon hunting, though and have a Chesapeake that I waterfowl hunt with.


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> no but i hunted for years in Okeechobee fl for hogs but with my back injury i cant do it no more




I did that in Clewiston on my honeymoon!

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=387&hilit=boar+hunting


----------



## Zum (Oct 3, 2008)

For deer it's illegal...although it gets done
Have a couple beagles for rabbits.Dad had a walker fox for the coyotes and coons.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 3, 2008)

that would be a good honeymoon, i caught the hog we barbecued at my wedding the night before we got married except we didnt use guns once the dog caught it we would finish it with a knife if we was going to eat it .if we was going to sell it we would leg it and tape it up


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2008)

The guide was telling me that the day before he had a lady client that used an ice pick to finish off the boar. :shock: 

I didn't know what was involved or how the process works until I got down there.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 3, 2008)

you could do it with a ice pick all you do is stick them right behind there front leg and hit the heart


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 3, 2008)

Zum said:


> For deer it's illegal...although it gets done
> Have a couple beagles for rabbits.Dad had a walker fox for the coyotes and coons.


its not illegle her the first deer i killed in front of the dogs was a spike. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2008)

daltonmcgill said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > For deer it's illegal...although it gets done
> ...




I think he meant illegal whetre he lives - in the Great White North


I know it is legal in many US States - Not Pennsylvania however


----------



## mudhole22 (Oct 4, 2008)

Our dog hunting season for deer starts 10-18-08 and ends 1-1-09.I still do alot of still hunting but the bays are so thick it's hard to hunt from a tree stand,unless you have a big corn or soybean field.I'm in bolivia north carolina about 10 miles from the ocean.We kill some real nice bucks.We can kill 6 deer total but 4 bucks or 6 does.I'm new to the site but i enjoy it very much.Have a good hunting season and be careful. Mudhole22


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Mudhole - post some of those dead deer pics


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard mudhole22!


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 5, 2008)

mudhole22 said:


> Our dog hunting season for deer starts 10-18-08 and ends 1-1-09.I still do alot of still hunting but the bays are so thick it's hard to hunt from a tree stand,unless you have a big corn or soybean field.I'm in bolivia north carolina about 10 miles from the ocean.We kill some real nice bucks.We can kill 6 deer total but 4 bucks or 6 does.I'm new to the site but i enjoy it very much.Have a good hunting season and be careful. Mudhole22


cool i hunt in georgia we can kill 2 bucks and as many does we want but our club only lets us kill 2


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 5, 2008)

:WELCOME: aboard mudhole 22


----------



## natetrack (Oct 7, 2008)

It's illegal to hunt with dogs for deer in ND, we use them for pheasants and grouse a lot.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 7, 2008)

we just hunt coons and birds with the dogs up here. sure would like to go on a deer hunt w/ some dogs, never herd of it before. do the dogs just jump them and you shoot the deer when its running?


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 7, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> we just hunt coons and birds with the dogs up here. sure would like to go on a deer hunt w/ some dogs, never herd of it before. do the dogs just jump them and you shoot the deer when its running?


yeah we find tracks really early in the mornin at about 4:30 because we have 10,000 acres with dirt roads and when we find a track we mark it and at sunrise we let the dogs out on the track and the dog goes in the woods and finds the deer and we cover the whole block the dogs are in and when the deer runs across the road we shoot it people say its harder to to kill a deer in the stand than in front of dogs but i want to see 1 of them try and kill a deer runnin as fast as they can across the road.its really harder than they think but when you hear the dogs gettin closer and closer its way more exciten than sittin in the stand watchin a deer eat. but if you ever get a chance to go i would you would really like it


----------



## Zum (Oct 7, 2008)

If there isn't many rabbits,sometimes the dogs will get on a deer.I hate it,them deer can go forever,almost as bad as a coyote.
I've had to leave my jacket in the woods and get the dogs in the morning, a few times.


----------



## Zum (Oct 7, 2008)

Had to make another post.I was on 666,can't have that.
Duck hunting starts tommorrow,thats kinda related to this post.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Oct 7, 2008)

Zum said:


> If there isn't many rabbits,sometimes the dogs will get on a deer.I hate it,them deer can go forever,almost as bad as a coyote.
> I've had to leave my jacket in the woods and get the dogs in the morning, a few times.


yea sometimes that happens when the dogs start runnin a fox they will go all night weve left dogs in the woods all week before


----------

